# Shin guards similar to POC VPD 2.0?



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had these POC VPD shin guards for about 4 years now and they've been fantastic:









They're getting a little long in the tooth so I was going to pick up another pair. Unfortunately it looks like POC discontinued them, because I can't find them online anymore or on their website - just a few odd leftover pairs in size small.

I really like these because they're a soft compound that's more XC friendly while still taking plenty of abuse, and they're really easy to get on/off while being tight so they don't slide around.

What's out there that's similar? I don't want a knee/shin combo and would like to avoid hard armor.


----------

